# Cleary's 3336 max rates seem odd



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

So while nailing down my fungicide plan for next year I noticed 3336 has a max rate of 2 oz per 1ksqft for an individual app for residentail turf. Many of the disease treatment application rates on the label recommend 4-6 oz per 1000 sqft (gray leaf spot for example, which I really need to prevent).

So what do you do in this case, look for a different product? I'm fearful if I go out with only 2 oz per 1ksqft I wont get the preventative control I need.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

You have to decide whether to follow the residential label, or not. The only difference between commercial grass and your home lawn is who owns it. There is a recent thread in the cool season forum on this.


----------



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

What about the LCO perspective, and treating other peoples lawns. Is this just a product not usable for an LCO?


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

For curative control, you apply 2 oz per 1000 at 14 day intervals until curative rate is reach.

For preventative control you can apply up to 2 oz at 14 day intervals.


----------

